# Class Action Suit Against Ebay



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I received a check in the mail today pertaining to the Yingling versus Ebay class action suit. 

Seems the suit had something to do with fees I had paid in the time period from April 21st 2005 to August 26th 2009. 

Funny thing is, I don't remember being asked if I wanted to be included in the lawsuit.

Funnier that that is the amount of the check. $0.53.

And I have to cash or deposit the check on or before Dec 22nd 2011.

Yingling? Isn't that a beer?


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes it is and it's not half bad. A class action lawsuit is non voluntary. They audit eBay's records and if your name is in their records for the time period being investigated, you get paid. pretty simple.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm anxiously awaiting my check. Hopefully mine will be as large as yours. I need to buy a stamp








Ralph


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I got one also last week but for a little bit more. It must be based on a percentage of your account.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I once received a check for 17 cents from the state of NY.. 
cost them 25 cents to mail it! 
I never bothered to cash it.. 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

it may only be 53 cents, but the suit penalized ebay $30 million 

The good news is that ebay will be much more careful in the future. 

The bad news is that you can bet your a** that ebay will increase fees to recoup that $30 milliion. 

http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/cab/abn/y11/m01/i13/s06 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

My check came for 5.32 I was doing a lot of selling at the time. It's for fees they charged to sellers based on final auction value. If it was for fees on the buying side my check would have been much bigger!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a big check today for .01 cents


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank goodness some poor starving lawyers were able to solve the real problem and put a little food on the table!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Dec 2011 06:33 PM 
it may only be 53 cents, but the suit penalized ebay $30 million 

My bet is that the Buzzard lawyers got most of it.
[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read the link, it states who got what... 

Greg


----------

